# Mojave sur Hackintosh



## flotow (18 Septembre 2018)

Salut

Vous avez installé Mojave beta sur votre hackintosh ?
Vous comptez l'installer ?
Vous êtes/allez passér en APFS ?

Ça donne quoi ? Y-a-t-il des kext à mettre à jour ?
Et Clover ?

Je suis toujours sur 10.11.6 et ça me convient pour le moment.
Vu ce que APFS  peut donner sur un Mac, je ne suis pas trop pressé d'y passer...


----------



## nicolasf (24 Septembre 2018)

Manifestement, personne n'a testé… 

Avant de passer à Mojave, tu peux essayer High Sierra. Aucun souci de mon côté depuis l'installation, il y a quelques mois de cela. Pour Mojave, je vais attendre au moins la .1 je pense.


----------



## HalfTeh23 (24 Septembre 2018)

Si si, pas mal de personnes ont testés Mojave sur Hackintosh, va juste faire un tour sur InsanelyMac, ça sera beaucoup plus actif niveau hackintosh que ici ^^
Pour ma part avec mon CPU et ma carte graphique je suis "bloqué" a High Sierra (de façon stable, car Mojave peut tourner sur un Core 2 Duo mais l'effort ne vaut pas le résultat si tu veut mon avis (CG pas supporté, plein de kext a bidouiller pour qu'il veuille ne serait-ce que démarrer)
J'y passerais en même temps que je changerais d'Hackintosh en passant sur un système à base de i3/i5


----------



## flotow (24 Septembre 2018)

Pandicorn a dit:


> Si si, pas mal de personnes ont testés Mojave sur Hackintosh, va juste faire un tour sur InsanelyMac, ça sera beaucoup plus actif niveau hackintosh que ici ^^



je pense que c'était par rapport aux membres du forums 

InsanelyMac je n'y vais que lorsque j'ai un problème, et en l'occurence, ce n'est (pas encore) un problème 

---

je viens d'aller voir rapidement le sous-forum Mojave...
déjà il faut que j'attende le webdriver

et puis il semblerai qu'il y ai quelques trucs à patcher ici et là

j'attendrais au moins la .3/.4, si jamais j'y passe
mais vu que Safari 12 n'est pas sorti sur 10.11, je pense qu'il faudra mettre mon système à jour d'ici un ou deux ans !


----------



## Frodon (26 Septembre 2018)

Personnellement j'ai pas eu de soucis à installer Mojave sur mon PC Hackintosh. Le seul soucis c'est ma carte NVidia GTX 980 Ti qui n'est pas encore pleinement fonctionnelle sur cet OS, du fait que les drivers n'ont pas encore été adapté.

J'ai patché les derniers pilotes pour 10.13.6 pour qu'ils acceptent de se charger sur Mojave, mais il n'y a pas d'accélération complète. Apparement d'après ce que je vois dans le Log en démarrant en mode verbose, des symboles sont manquant sur certaines Kext, ce qui indique une incompatibilité réellement importante qui nécessite une recompilation avec certainement des adaptations, notamment pour Metal 2. Apparemment NVidia travaille à adapter les NVidia Web Drivers pour Mojave avec un délai de 2 à 3 semaines environs.

En attendant je suis repassé sur le GPU intégré (Intel) pour avoir une accélération complète.


----------



## thunder72fr (1 Octobre 2018)

Idem, j'avais installé Mojave depuis la pemière beta publique.

Je suis en Triple Boot (Mojave, Windows 10, Ubuntu)

J'attends maintenant les Webdrivers compatibles.

Un autre site pour ceux qui veulent se lancer:

https://hackintosher.com/


----------



## thunder72fr (20 Janvier 2019)

Comme il n'y a toujours pas de Webdrivers Nvidia compatible Mojave, j'ai testé la Vega 56 de mon Mac Pro 4.1 flashé 5.1 sur mon Hackintosh (Après quelques modifications dans mon dossier Clover).

Quelques benchmarks en video:






C'est une machine en Triple Boot (Mojave 10.14.2 / Windows 10 Pro / Linux Mint 19.1) avec un SSD par systeme dédié.


----------



## HalfTeh23 (10 Février 2019)

Pas mal, pour ma part j'attends toujours les pilotes de chez NVIDIA pour ma GTX 1060. Enfin bon, je m'en fou un peu d'être bloqué à High Sierra pour l'instant, faut dire que Windows 10 est devenue mon OS principal. (Ayant acheté cette 1060 uniquement pour jouer, ça serait con de pas s'en servir en restant bloqué sur un OS absolument pas fait pour ça avec des perf de jeux immondes (sans vouloir attaquer macOS, puisque cet OS n'as jamais été fait pour le jeu, mais j'ai une différence de 100 fps entre Windows et macOS quand même... (sur lol en ultra, 80fps sur macOS, 180 à 250 sur Windows) Mais je pense que c'est aussi un problème avec les performances des Webdrivers d'Nvidia qui je pense doivent avoir une optimisations à chier.


----------

